# Tencent Gaming Buddy (PUBG mobile) sound glitch and freeze



## vonKoga (Oct 26, 2018)

PUBG mobile on the mentioned emulator has a tendency to freeze, especially on the start of the match, or when a lot of enemies around. Sound and game freezes for a few seconds, and sounds stucks sounding similar to "robot voice".

I attached configuration from the emulator and the game, so if someone has any experience with this or a solution, please help.


----------



## 27MaD (Oct 26, 2018)

Bro , u can run the PC version of PUBG (lowest settings) , just ignore the emulator , it's so glitchy.

& btw idk why r u running a dual core I3 with a 1080 and 16GB of RAM , get ur self a better CPU , ur mobo supports up to I7 7700K so u have tons of better CPU'S then ur i3 that r supported by ur mobo.

At least an I5 6400 , it's not a beast , but it should be far far ahead from the 6100.


----------



## Vya Domus (Oct 26, 2018)

27MaD said:


> Bro , u can run the PC version of PUBG (lowest settings) , just ignore the emulator , it's so glitchy.



I am guessing he does that so that he can play against mobile players.


----------



## 27MaD (Oct 26, 2018)

Vya Domus said:


> I am guessing he does that so that he can play against mobile players.


He can't , Tencent gaming buddy allows u to play only with the people using the emulator like u , i tried it my self.


----------



## vonKoga (Jan 9, 2019)

27MaD said:


> Bro , u can run the PC version of PUBG (lowest settings) , just ignore the emulator , it's so glitchy.
> 
> & btw idk why r u running a dual core I3 with a 1080 and 16GB of RAM , get ur self a better CPU , ur mobo supports up to I7 7700K so u have tons of better CPU'S then ur i3 that r supported by ur mobo.
> 
> At least an I5 6400 , it's not a beast , but it should be far far ahead from the 6100.



Thanks for the info. In the meantime i bought some new components, and the glitch wasn't appearing, but the servers are laggy, and in almost every game goes out of sync for a minute. I gave up on this emulator, and started playing the pc version.


----------



## 27MaD (Jan 9, 2019)

vonKoga said:


> Thanks for the info. In the meantime i bought some new components, and the glitch wasn't appearing, but the servers are laggy, and in almost every game goes out of sync for a minute. I gave up on this emulator, and started playing the pc version.


Congrats , as i can see in your system specs , you've got a new mobo + CPU , that's a big improvement from the i3 6100.


----------

